# What a bastard



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Look what our bastard of a governor has gone and done. This is what you get when your state becomes polluted with all manner of outsiders who don't leave their political ideas behind before they come here.

McAuliffe restores voting rights for 206K ex-felons; GOP calls it move to boost Clinton - Richmond Times-Dispatch: Virginia Politics


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

Politicians are like diapers. They need to be changed regularly. And both for the same reasons.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Why is it seen as a "given" that ex-felons will necessarily vote Democrat?
Maybe most ex-felons won't vote at all: They'll be too busy stealing stuff from the homes of people who are out at their polling places on election day.

On the other hand, maybe ex-felons will indeed vote Democrat because they see a fellow crook in every Democrat candidate.
Like votes for like.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Although I don't think he would do it, I wonder when he will restore the gun right to this bunch of felons.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I hear ya.

In some states, though, they get their rights back after prison. It is like that here in Texas. Once they are off parole or probation with the conviction, they can register to vote again.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

CentexShooter said:


> Politicians are like diapers. They need to be changed regularly. And both for the same reasons.


Yes was it Mark Twain or Will Rodgers?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

On the surface it looks like a bad idea, but today there are many nonviolent felonies on the books that should not even be there that I can't say if it is right or wrong.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SouthernBoy said:


> Look what our bastard of a governor has gone and done. This is what you get when your state becomes polluted with all manner of outsiders who don't leave their political ideas behind before they come here.
> 
> McAuliffe restores voting rights for 206K ex-felons; GOP calls it move to boost Clinton - Richmond Times-Dispatch: Virginia Politics


its a spreading disease, we learn to live and respect their liberal beliefs, leaving them alone, next minute they are attacking are culture through political action.

Same way with the gay community, let them out of the closet, now they want to rule the country.


----------



## NRA_guy (Oct 5, 2012)

If we still executed the murders and rapists, as we should, they'd never vote again . . . well, maybe they would in Chicago.

Personally, I see no problem requiring voters to be able to read and write and correctly interpret the Constitution.

As much as the .gov crowd loves taxes, I am still surprised that poll taxes were ruled unconstitutional. I'd have thought they would have increased poll taxes rather than eliminate them.


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

All due respect Southern Boy, a lot of people put their mark next to McAulliffe's name, not just those who work,(?), in D.C. and live in the Commonwealth. Everyone knew about the dirt he had under his fingernails during the Clinton years, pulled the lever anyway.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> Look what our bastard of a governor has gone and done. *This is what you get when your state becomes polluted with all manner of outsiders who don't leave their political ideas behind before they come here.*
> 
> McAuliffe restores voting rights for 206K ex-felons; GOP calls it move to boost Clinton - Richmond Times-Dispatch: Virginia Politics


As New York State is ruled by New York City and it's metro area. You've got Arlington/Fairfax County and DC controlling your state.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Duplicated for some reason??


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> As New York State is ruled by New York City and it's metro area. You've got Arlington/Fairfax County and DC controlling your state.


des, 
you better check your computer , You just had a negligent discharge, lol.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> des,
> you better check your computer , *You just had a negligent discharge*, lol.


That's pretty good!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

That guy is a snake-in-the-grass, always has been. He was a Clinton crony from way back, and there should be no doubt that this is anything but a cynical political move. If she wins, you can bet that this has bought him a cushy job. He has no intention of attempting re-election as governor, I'm sure.


----------



## jjmcd (Feb 7, 2016)

Virginia governor's are one term only. They cannot run for re-election.


----------



## wgungho (Feb 17, 2009)

I can't see it as anything but a totally political act. Same reason the Dems push for citizenship for folks who committed a crime just to be here.


----------



## Aheadshot (Oct 17, 2014)

jjmcd said:


> Virginia governor's are one term only. They cannot run for re-election.


Bet if the Governor, was able to run for that office again,that would have a been a big no. signing that bill.....Politics!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Speaking of McAuliffe:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/virginia-governor-grants-felons-vote-155102352.html
> Virginia Governor Grants Felons Right to Vote
> ABC News' Pierre Thomas breaks down Gov. Terry McAuliffe's executive action restoring voting rights to more than 200,000 felons.


Obvious who's side he's on. I'll say it again: *DEMOCRATS*


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

desertman said:


> As New York State is ruled by New York City and it's metro area. You've got Arlington/Fairfax County and *DC *controlling your state.


Not DC. That's the federal city across the river and not part of Virginia.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Donn said:


> All due respect Southern Boy, a lot of people put their mark next to McAulliffe's name, not just those who work,(?), in D.C. and live in the Commonwealth. Everyone knew about the dirt he had under his fingernails during the Clinton years, pulled the lever anyway.


Two things cost us that election. Our state is now a delicate balance between the left and the right and can go either way. This is largely due to the decades of influx of people from other parts of the nation, especially from up north, and other parts of the world. The other factor is the third party candidate that Bloomberg and Soros pushed in order to pull a "Perot" on Cuccinelli. Both of these were just too much to overcome in our present demographic picture.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

It may also be a self serving action if ....

http://pilotonline.com/news/governm...cle_b1f16b76-7fe7-5e97-8213-35ca910b0621.html


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> Not DC. That's the federal city across the river and not part of Virginia.


I know that, but a lot of people that work in DC live in Virginia commute to DC or probably moved to Virginia because of their employment. I'm just guessing, but a good percentage of them are probably Liberal. DC is a bastion of Progressivism. New York State has the same problem with New York City and it's suburbs. Unfortunately most of America's major cities are magnets for Liberals and all the crap that goes along with it. The further you get away from them the more Conservative the population. Pennsylvania was once a "Red" state but because of it's close proximity to the New York metro area and borders New Jersey it has now turned "Blue".


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

You have to understand the basic progressive/Democrat mantra, which says that nobody is responsible for anything that they do. Thus, if you have been wrongfully punished for violating a law which somehow ties to being a "responsible" member of this society, basically, it is not your fault and none of your rights should have ever been infringed. 

Face it, us old line "do the right thing" folks are far outnumbered in this modern world, and are rapidly going the way of the dinosaurs.


----------



## maddog (Dec 10, 2015)

He is a piece of shit!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

SouthernBoy said:


> Two things cost us that election. Our state is now a delicate balance between the left and the right and can go either way. This is largely due to the decades of influx of people from other parts of the nation, especially from up north, and other parts of the world. The other factor is the third party candidate that Bloomberg and Soros pushed in order to pull a "Perot" on Cuccinelli. Both of these were just too much to overcome in our present demographic picture.


Cuccinelli beat the establishment Republican in the primary on a conservative platform, so they punished him by not helping him in the general election - very similar to what they have been doing to Ted Cruz. A couple of endorsements and a few PAC ads would have put him over the top, despite the multi-million dollar media blitz that the Democrat machine tactics that McAuliffe required.


----------

